# Régua - Normais Climáticas



## Marines (2 Dez 2010 às 01:21)

Boa noite,

Sou novo por aqui, e depois de efectuar umas pesquisas encontrei este forum.
Encontro.me a tirar o curso de Historia, e entre as cadeiras tenho algumas de Geografia. NUma delas, pediram para analisar os dados das folhas das normais climatológicas da Estação da Régua compreendido entre 1941-1970. E estou um pouco perdido, quando à bibliografia, métodos... enfim diga-se que o Professor nao ajuda muito.
Peço desculpa por vir intrometer-me no forum e logo por interesse e muito obrigado pela atençao... espero vir a colaborar :P

Abraço


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (2 Dez 2010 às 01:24)

Ui... Não é das mais faceis de arranjar, e ainda para mais do periodo 1941-1970... Vou ver o que posso fazer por ti, Eu tou a tirar geografia. Pode ser que te arranje o que queres, tenho de falar so com um professor meu amanha.

Ah, sê bem vindo ao Forum MeteoPT!!! Participa


----------



## Marines (2 Dez 2010 às 02:20)

Muito obrigado mesmo... este professor mete-me os cabelos em pé, ainda para mais sendo eu de História, não me ajuda muito.
Mas agradecia-te muito, porque sem os dados nem o trabalho posso fazer...

Obrigado pela disponibilidade :P
Vou participando  nas minhas possibilidades pouco geograficas loool


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (2 Dez 2010 às 02:24)

Eu sou de Geografia!!! hehehe
Um professor meu de climatologia tem quase de certeza absuluta esses dados. Mas tenho de confirmar com ele e passarmos para a minha mão se tiver claro.


----------



## Marines (2 Dez 2010 às 02:31)

Espero que tenha... e mesmo que nao tenha agradeço na mesma a disponibilidade :P
Depois é so a busca da bibliografia... enfim.. mais uma cruzada


----------



## stormy (2 Dez 2010 às 10:09)

Esta discussão é off-topic..deveris estar na climatologia
Aqui as normais do Pinhão..não temos as da Régua: 

*http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climatologia/normais-climatologicas-do-pinhao-santa-barbara-4346.html*

Espero ter sido util


----------



## Marines (2 Dez 2010 às 22:13)

Peço desculpa  por ter errado no sitio 
Pois.... precisava mesmo das da Régua... tentar falar com o meu Professor, mas ele nao é muito simples.
Obrigado na mesma.

Abraço


----------



## Vince (3 Dez 2010 às 10:27)

Se és de Lisboa podes ir directamente ao IM consultar e fotocopiar essa normal, caso exista.


----------



## Fil (3 Dez 2010 às 18:24)

Eu tenho a normal 1951-1980, serve?


----------



## Marines (3 Dez 2010 às 20:23)

Obrigado, mas têm de ser mesmo esse limite.
Vou enviar o e-mail para o IM a perguntar, mas nao tenho muita facilidade em deslocar-me la enfim...

Obrigado pelas sugestoes e ajuda...


----------

